# Что с позвоночником?



## ivan7779 (19 Ноя 2015)

Два года назад упал на спину. Две недели болело между лопаток, когда опускал голову вниз.
При поднятии левой руки слышен хруст и не так рука поднимается, как правая.
Боли иногда бывают, такое ощущение, что позвонок сместился.
И как-то не так себя чувствую последнее время, постоянная слабость, руки иногда немеют и помутнение какое-то.
Что это может быть?
Вот фото -


----------



## La murr (19 Ноя 2015)

*ivan7779*, здравствуйте!
Цитирую Правила форума:


> *При отсутствии русской клавиатуры, воспользуйтесь специальными сайтами, предоставляющими услугу виртуальной руссифицированной клавиатуры Translit* (например, www.translit.ru )


Уделите, пожалуйста, внимание, способу размещения информации - это в Ваших же интересах.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Ноя 2015)

Нужен очный осмотр врача.


----------

